# p-fury nicest site on earth?



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ive been gittin into cichlids now and i went to cichlid maddness to get hooked up over there. they hate noobs, not just me but every noob. sure my tanks are small but still these others are really juss startin and they ask if a flowerhorn can be kept in a 30 ur sumfin and they get flamed to death, instead of being told a simple no. when i was a noob(well still am








)i thought everybody was kinda mean wit my overstocked tanks, but u guys are the nicest fish forum on the WWW. and not just only cichlid maddness, but other sites too. i thank the moderators and xenon for keeping this a "nice" community.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh gawd. You're here too?

This is a kid who has been keeping Jack Dempseys, four of them I believe, in a tiny tank. Three of them have since died off. But they were his mother's or something and have lived in said tank for years upon years...

Yes - people on Cichlid Madness were not overly nice to this kid, but that's because he refuses to listen to reason and continues to abuse his fish. After a while you'll all realize the same thing...

Here's a link to a thread I started asking about Blue JDs, which ultimately turned into... well... something else...

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...showtopic=12021


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think he was on p-fury before cichlid madness, so most of us know who he is. He's been told about his tanks before, and in many instances he didn't listen, and it certainly is extremely extremely extremely frustrating, but it isn't accomplishing anything to flame him to a crisp every chance you get. Maybe he doesn't listen to the recomendations about tank size and stunts his fish. Is this a bad thing? Absolutely. But if you flame the sh*t out of him and he gets no answers at all about proper diet or water chemistry, are the fish better off that he doesn't get answers to any other of his questions? Seems more like further punishing the fish than anything to me


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well... Maybe he actually asks questions here. Haven't seen it. All he did on CM was offer bad advice. I've already seen a couple of threads here where he's given bad advice.

Anyway. I wasn't going to bother beyond that first post there. Had enough with him over at CM. I just feel sorry for his fish.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You're 13 and it's the internet. Toughen up.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yes i am here, but ive been here waaaay more than there(300+ to 20+ posts) and those jd's werent in my hands even when they died, there in my brothers, i just adopted his only living one cuz he was puttin angels in there(im pecting the midas's to kill it) and twitch is right, im sure no one supports my ideas on tanks on the web, but that doeznt mean u just flame ppl, that wont help em. now i personally wasnt talking bout ppl picking on me, but just sites picking on noobs in gereral(ive seen more than just me on cichlid maddness get flamed, and more than just cichlid maddness having flamers)i was just stating that this site happens to be very acceptive to noobs, and i think thats what makes this site so f'n great. and i do ask questions and i try to reply as good as i can to ppl asking advice. and if u noticed, i have asked a few q's there, but i having really done much cuz i dont really have any questions bout my midas's yet or my up-in-coming oscars.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

we get a little frustrated when we suggest you do the right thing for the fish and

and people dont listen to what should be done and think things are just fine,

from your sig all your fish are or will be to big for the tanks they are in, i saw some

were you say that your only 13 and cant afford the tanks and equipment to

put them in, well i suggest you get rid of the fish and get some that would fit the

tank you have for life, your could trade in the fish and then theyd go to some one

with proper tanks, just a thought, theres lots of smaller fish that would look great

in those smaller tanks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

2 MIDAS in a 29gallon.

WOW....just wow. Ok I won't flame you but take those fish out of there right now. You're unfit to care for Midas at least until you get a 90g for just one of those.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> we get a little frustrated when we suggest you do the right thing for the fish and
> 
> and people dont listen to what should be done and think things are just fine,
> 
> ...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hey guys i understand your "fustration" bout my tanks. i have very different ideas on tank sizes, but they arnt that bad(believe me ive seen much worse), but the thing is if my tanks are to the point that it is overstocked, i will move the fish out. hell i used to have an arrowanna(it was my first fish when i was like 8) in a 20 long, and i had it grow to 11.25" and sold it. if i see that my midas's are cramped, i will move them to a bigger tank, or sell them. but frankly this isnt a thread talking bout my tanks, i made this just to mention how good this community is compareds to the rest.

*P-FURY RULES*


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow kid. You never seem to amaze me. There have been quite a few threads on this site that talk about you and your terrible fish keeping habits. And you expect us to be nice to you at CM? Why? Because you flat out lie to members there? You refuse to take great advise. And when great advise is givin to you, you give some bull sh*t reason as to why you cant take it. Such as the bull sh*t excuse "im too young and I cant afford a big tank" and all the other stupid lines you try to use. Grow up, and stop your bitching.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well i havent pushed my fish in my tanks that bad, and when did i ever down right lie to em.and once again, this isnt a thread bout me, its bout how all the sites cept this one flame the noobs. and i dont have terrible fish keeping habits,i have a few ppl round me wit fish and the one has a 28" fire eel in a 55. and once again, *if i ever noticed that i need more room, i will find a new home for my fish*


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just because others keep fish in worse conditions than you do, doesn't mean you're doing your fish a favour by keeping them in slightly better conditions. Bad is still bad. It's like me getting in a fight with my girlfriend and saying, "I only slapped her around, it's not like I raped her like some guys would have done."

As for CM being mean? I was treated great off the bat and have learned a lot in my short time at that site. Lotsa great people there. I've gotten tons of cichlid info. I guess maybe it's because I don't brag about keeping four JDs in a 45 gallon tank.

Whatever. I'll say a prayer for your fish and any future animals you get... Enjoy PFury.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

well for just my 2 cents, ur never gonna see ur fish grow big enough to think thye need more room, becase there stunted and wont grow bigger so thyel stay small, and ul never move them............. is it ok there stay small no, thers menay and meany helth risks to this and they live ohrrible lives and eventualy die horrible dealths. i could go into more detail but tis not worht it cuz ofcorse u wotn listnin to why i waste my typin.......... i dnt kno.







"sigh"


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

IMO, What you do to your fish is your business. For example keeping two midas in a 29gallon is just wrong. Maybe when there babies is ok, but in a few months they will over grown that 29gallon. First off, those fish will stop growing you might think its ok, because they are still small, but actually whats happening inside the fish internal organs are all stunded and so the outside body stays small. They will suffer in a long a agonizing death. 
Like members said (1) midas or red devil needs a 75gallon for himself (for life).
And you have (2) midas in 29gallon







!!! Get some common sense.









Just my 2c.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, and another thing. My advice to you Kid. Is to stick to neon tetras, tiger barbs, some small africans, or even guppies for your tanks AND PLEASE,,, PLEASE LEAVE ALONE the Big Bruiser Central Americans, Unless you have 75gallon and bigger Tanks. Does this makes more sense.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

this thred is making me think about putting a whale in a 1000g tank does that see cool to all of you?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Tibs said:


> i thought everybody was kinda mean wit my overstocked tanks, but u guys are the nicest fish forum on the WWW. and not just only cichlid maddness, but other sites too. i thank the moderators and xenon for keeping this a "nice" community.
> [snapback]1022530[/snapback]​


they wernt mean they were trying to set you strait and if you think your to young to go out and get a bigger tank your dumb i was working at 11 years mowing lawns so get off your a$$ and do somin


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> d if you think your to young to go out and get a bigger tank your dumb i was working at 11 years mowing lawns so get off your a$$ and do somin
> [snapback]1024139[/snapback]​










i did the same thing but i spent my money on other things


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As long as we're on the 'how young were you when you made money' tangent... I started passing newspapers at 6 years old. And I've been working ever since... Except for July '04 - April '05 while I was living in Germany and traveling in Europe.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> hell i used to have an arrowanna(it was my first fish when i was like 8) in a 20 long, and i had it grow to 11.25" and sold it.


....









We are just trying to prevent this sort of fish care from being thought of as appropriate by anyone. If we let this sort of thing fly, we are a useless site.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> > hell i used to have an arrowanna(it was my first fish when i was like 8) in a 20 long, and i had it grow to 11.25" and sold it.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


Yeah. I was holding back on responding with the foot print of a 20 long being 30"x12". Just because a fish FITS into a tank doesn't mean it's good there.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

NOTICE:

I was reading Tibs post on CM, It tend to ring a bell that there is a big possibility for him to be older than he say he is. From how he write and the use of words is flat out sound like a 40 yrs. old man not 13 yrs. old. 
He also states that he have good experience in fish keeping. Like He have a JD that is 25yrs. old, then after all the flaming he flat out admitted about the lies. We all know JD only live to 10yrs to 15yrs the most w/ best care.
And this guy also think that (2) midas will live in 29gallon tank for life!!! 
And now he have 4 Piranhas in a 45gallon tank. I have a feeling that hes gonna get flame on his 4 piranhas in 45gallon pretty soon.

This is what I could come out on this person. I dont think he is a kid. He is a grown up man, (not dumb). and he likes to troll and pissed off people on fish forums by posting rediculous comments and ideas of fish keeping and husbandry.
And he gets a kick out of it when everyone is flaming him.
I say, he is wasting everyones time and a non-positive member of the fish community.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok well theyr is too many hate posts to reply to, so ill juss try to shorten this up. my midas's are 3.5 and doing great, now since there babies i realize that this might not be for long, i guess ill just have to see. i also realize that my tanks are overstocked, but im not gunna stunt my fish, ive read about it and do now that its bad. i do find it very funny that yall think im like 40, im 13 and gunna go into the 8th grade in C-I middle skool(today was my last day of 7th grade), and yes i do claim to have fish experience, my mom has had tanks for years, ever since she was like 11(and currently has a 72 bowfront with discus), and shez taught me alot, and ive had tanks since i was like 7(first tank was with my older brother and a 20 long, we had 1 rbp), and with the arrowanna, i realize it was VERY wrong, but i was 8 and i liked it and bout it at 2"(i didnt know that they grew so big) and i got rid of myn very quickly once it reach bout 11". i do believe i am a positive member of this community, im sure theres some members who would agree, just cuz my tanks are small doeznt mean im absoulutly clueless on fish. i do not "enjoy" flaming and this was not at all want i was trying to acheive with this thread, i was hoping that it would show some of the experts,mods, and other higher-ups how good of job theyve been doing here keeping this such a friendly site(i guess they missed on this thread







). i dont wanna continue this flame war, nor anyother insults on my tanks, so could a mod please come close this thread?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm guessing you live with your mothers?

If she's so experienced then I guess she's the one to blame for allowing you to buy these fish and keep them in the conditions that you are.

You're off the hook, Tibs. Heh.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i dont mean to flame because i am 15 but i do know a lot about fish. to awnser your all these thoughts fish are your pet and desever to be treated like one. A simple analogy puting a a fish into small of a tank is like forcing you to live in a 2ft x 4ftx 6ft cage u would be stressed to of your mind and live a very unhealthy life. i dont think they are tring to hurt u they just want what is best for the fish and your ingnorance is getting in the way.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

if you had a big dog lets say a great dain and you lived in a lil single wid trailor do you think it would be fair to keep that dog in your house at all times? like any other pet they need space. 


> i do find it very funny that yall think im like 40, im 13 and gunna go into the 8th grade in C-I middle skool(today was my last day of 7th grade), and yes i do claim to have fish experience, my mom has had tanks for years, ever since she was like 11


 that is somthing that was really dumb to say. i have had fish ever scence i was born. i had a 20g it had the worst water conditions and way over stocked and then i cam here people told me what i was doing wrong i fixed my problems(i was only 14 at the time) now i have tanks that arnt small i went out got a 33g on my 15th birthday and then i got a job at a petstore to make more money to supply a bigger tank for the fish i had in that all im saying is your never to young to start working.

and its not very smart saying the mods are doing a bad job of modding when you came on here and posted all the wrong thigs you were doing with your tanks and people started helping you out with them. jeezzz just do what the people say there are some of the smartest people on this forum go with there words!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After reading this whole thing, it seems that no matter how much you express your thoughts and ideas to Tibs, he'll simply do what he wants, when he wants, and how he'd want to do it. Honestly, why bother stressing yourself out if, after all this time, nothing seems to change. As the saying goes you cant teach an old dog new tricks (a 13 yr old in this case), so I'll let him be. Let him kill off the fish he owns, and hopefully realize the truth, understand, and learn from all that tried to help him out before to prevent the worse from happening.

My $.02...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've decided to lay off tibs a tad bit. i've generously flamed him several times on here and cm. but, being that he is indeed refusing to take advice from people that have experience with the fish that he's talking about...i've taken it upon myself to ignore him. only when he gives horrible misinformation will i step in.

as for pfury over cm, there are different member bases. even though i don't own piranhas anymore, i still much prefer piranha fury over any other site. the people here are just more personable, not to mention that i've also met numerous members from pfury. not to discredit cm, it's an amazing site with great info on cichlids.

you just can't expect a warm welcome from serious fishkeepers when you act like a brat.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think that people have all said their pieces now and we should just go on, back to the site. Hyphen has a good idea. Bitching at Tibs has now just turned into a wasted effort... Step in if/when he gives bad info, as we would with anyone else giving bad info, but I think on the subject of his fish he unfortunately needs to learn from experience. 13 years old? Still time to learn... hopefully.

ANYWAY.

I think it's time this thread got locked.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks fr the kind words about PFury, not for those made against our affiliated site CM which is indeed a fine site.


----------

